# Lost Paddle in Waterton Canyon



## skippwvu (Apr 21, 2014)

I lost my Werner Shogun paddle today at "Shipwreck" on Waterton Canyon. It has a gold WVU Rocky Mountain Alum & a white DAKINE sticker one it. I'm pretty sure that it's inside that seive. A couple cases of beer of choice would be bought for recovery


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

If you don't have your number on it then I would check with the reservoir workers to see if they found it.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Hope you get your paddle back. We always called that avalanche. That sieve looks way worse than I remember. Is it moving? Anyone go in there yet?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I don't think it's moved. Looks the same to me just a different angle. It's really easy to avoid on river right (from that eddy above) and the move left isn't bad either if water is high enough. If I remember correctly there are a couple FU rocks in there (on the left line). I definitely wouldn't want to swim into it.


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Skip errrrr Brandon  
There's a few folks from Confluence going to an instructor paddle down there tomorrow, I told em to keep a look out for ya! Good luck!


----------

